# Visited RSPCA.. Frank



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I visited the RSPCA with our Jay yesterday after the meeting.. And there was a lone mouse up for adoption.. 

He didn't have a name either.. well after catching him and him pooing and weeing all over me.. ...............................................

.............




















I brought him home... Jamie named him Frank.. 

Frank is very shy so popped him in the tank yesterday.. and left him.. I was at work last night so a good time for him to settle.. 

Well today he is very camera shy..  so have no snap shots of him yet..  I know I know.. 

I have just popped a lamp on next to the tank and turned my light off and he is now running about..  but too dark to get a snap and I don't want to scare him.. So people.. Please bare with us.. I will intro him as soon as I can..


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope to see some lovely photos of camera shy Frank
Thank you for giving him a home
Maureen


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww yay new meece!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see the little Frank!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww Im so pleased youve finally got another mousie, I cant wait for the pics when you manage to take some.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwww Im so pleased youve finally got another mousie, I cant wait for the pics when you manage to take some.




I dont know whether to still go ahead and get the babies.. I wanted girls.. But that is now gona have to change.. He isn't that old..  And he can only have been there a week.. Cause I was there last week and they had non..

The babies aren't ready yet..  but there are some lovely colours.. I dont know why he was alone either he was the only one there.. They did say he came in on his own..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If youre wanting to keep the babies with Frank then be prepared for a hard job introing, male mice dont generally like each other, having said that it isnt impossible, this site is a good one to follow for tips Keeping Male mice together.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw nice one for giving Frank a loving home


but i think you really should get those babies aswell


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome to the family Frank


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Aww, Frank - what a cute name.

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the name  Cant wait for him to be less camera shy


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Frank  

Oliver toast is a lone mouse, I wont risk introducing another to him as apparently he killed his cage mate  but they were in a kidney bean rotastak thing were hes now on a large bin cage which could hold upto 5 mice from the calculater thingy.

All ive done is add lots of toys, and change them around each time i cleaned him out he seems really happy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*I have news!!!!!!*​


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *I have news!!!!!!*​


oooohhh do tell


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> *I have news!!!!!!*​


       You cant leave it at that .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *I have news!!!!!!*​


Now that is just mean 

-sits tapping fingers waiting for the news-


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Frank sounds lovely, well done for giving him a forever home 

What's the news?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me, tell me.


*rofl!!!!!!​*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't get a good picture..  Frank should have been called Speedy.. 

So..............................................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I can't get a good picture..  Frank should have been called Speedy..


sellotape him to something


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> sellotape him to something


I tried.. :yikes: he was that quick before I could wrap him in it he was off.. :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I tried.. :yikes: he was that quick before I could wrap him in it he was off.. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So now I can't load the pics onto facebook.. :lol: 

So TDM are you on yours?
If I pop them on here in my album can you scoop them off and post them for me please or I can put links from the album? x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Frank is very very shy.. 









And very very quick.. 










And likes to play Peek a boo.. :lol:









And he has some more news.. :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

frank is actually frankie and had babies?? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Daynna said:


> frank is actually frankie and had babies?? :tongue_smilie:


:nono:  ....................:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im back and it was worth the wait:001_smile:, Frank is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Im back and it was worth the wait:001_smile:, Frank is gorgeous :001_tt1:


But there is more.. :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> But there is more.. :lol:


Dont keep me dangling like this, Im known for not being able to wait for anything, my oh has to hide my xmas pressies or they would be opened as soon as I get them, teeeeeeeeellllllll mmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Dont keep me dangling like this, Im known for not being able to wait for anything, my oh has to hide my xmas pressies or they would be opened as soon as I get them, teeeeeeeeellllllll mmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


*Mwa ha ha ha ha ... Mwah hah ha hah ha ha.... Mwah ha ha ha..:tongue_smilie:*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> *Mwa ha ha ha ha ... Mwah hah ha hah ha ha.... Mwah ha ha ha..:tongue_smilie:*


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Meet Alfie.........................


















And Sydney.. 




























Lets not forget Frank who i now have pics of.. :lol:



















And intro'd and going very well.. Infact when I intro'd him he looked rather chuffed.. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Hope you like..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I like, I like, I like a lot :001_tt1:, that link I posted is what I used when I introed my boys, it gives you a tip what to look out for in body language. So where did they come from?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I like, I like, I like a lot :001_tt1:, that link I posted is what I used when I introed my boys, it gives you a tip what to look out for in body language. So where did they come from?


Confession..  I haven't read it.. 

I I think Frank is quite young and the little ones are about 7-8 weeks.. so not very big. Intro'd. they seemed fine so I took everything out.. of the tank and popped them in Ive been tidying my room today so have been in here all day..  They are very pleased with each other.. All had a good groom..  And have eaten and had a run around and generally so far are getting on.. 

In fact its brought Frank out of his shell..  He seems a bit braver with his crew.. Im still hoping to get the one I had chosen this week.. Id chosen one defo one.. and was praying it was a girl.. but now need a boy..  so fingers crossed..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Confession..  I haven't read it..
> 
> I I think Frank is quite young and the little ones are about 7-8 weeks.. so not very big. Intro'd. they seemed fine so I took everything out.. of the tank and popped them in Ive been tidying my room today so have been in here all day..  They are very pleased with each other.. All had a good groom..  And have eaten and had a run around and generally so far are getting on..
> 
> In fact its brought Frank out of his shell..  He seems a bit braver with his crew.. Im still hoping to get the one I had chosen this week.. Id chosen one defo one.. and was praying it was a girl.. but now need a boy..  so fingers crossed..


I was terrified about the boys intros, what a wuss eh


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I was terrified about the boys intros, what a wuss eh


Well You know me.. I ntro'd all the rats on the sofa.. :lol: just let them got on with it.. These guys went on the pc desk..  Honestly Frank was like wow.. and he seems a lot braver in himself now..  So i think he needed some company.. He has been out loads today.. 

I may have to put a smaller wheel in though.. I have them in there with an 8" wheel.. they look like dots on it. :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww how cute :001_wub: glad the into's went well


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dont put 1 wheel in hun, when they get older they will fight over it, they need a wheel each and plenty of boxes/houses for them to get away if they need to.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have some ideas to make the tank more interesting with level..  back to the laminate flooring and some bolts..  And hey presto will have various levels.. and hope the get on.. But irl let them get to know each other first.. will start adding the toys once I hopefully pick up the mouse I was waiting for..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Dont put 1 wheel in hun, when they get older they will fight over it, they need a wheel each and plenty of boxes/houses for them to get away if they need to.


Hehe I have about 5 little wheels that all the hammies started off with.. :lol: So I will pop a few in once everyone is settled.. Peter and paul used to get on together.. 

They are all sat in the food dish..  eating together and watching me..  The babies have really brought him out of his shell..


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw such sweet little boys


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I have some ideas to make the tank more interesting with level..  back to the laminate flooring and some bolts..  And hey presto will have various levels.. and hope the get on.. But irl let them get to know each other first.. will start adding the toys once I hopefully pick up the mouse I was waiting for..


Aww what cuties!!! Well done on introducing them  How did your previous boys get on with a level in their cage? Just asking because all of my boys have fought over levels as they got older and generally anyone with entire boys recommend not to use levels. So much for not getting any more animals :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Sydney is Champagne in colour possibly slightly darker.. but only a smidge..

Frank isn't as dark as an Agouti.. and he has a very light coloured tummy and legs...

And Alfie.. is a lighter version of Frank.. :lol: any ideas..


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are all little crackers:001_wub:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Aww what cuties!!! Well done on introducing them  How did your previous boys get on with a level in their cage? Just asking because all of my boys have fought over levels as they got older and generally anyone with entire boys recommend not to use levels. So much for not getting any more animals :lol:


Bill and Ben and Peter and Paul were all ok.. I will hopefully add a level with laminate and then build the levels up.. hopefully be able to cut some holes and add some ladders  Ive been sat here thinking about it .. More levels gives more flor space.. .. and it can be easily removed if any probs.. main thing is to keep them settled..And add bits and bobs at a time so I can monitor if anything changes..

I wish you could see the colours properly on the pics.. but they look different in person.. 

I can only but try.. And see how it goes..  If I dont try I will never know.. 

They are in a 3' tank. I think it was custom made cause it was a display tank in an aquatic centre and I think its about 18-20" high.. I reckon It will give me room for at least 3 levels creating more room for them.. 
I need to refresh my brain on their diet as I know its slightly different from my Rats and Hammies..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I think Sydney is Champagne in colour possibly slightly darker.. but only a smidge..
> 
> Frank isn't as dark as an Agouti.. and he has a very light coloured tummy and legs...
> 
> And Alfie.. is a lighter version of Frank.. :lol: any ideas..


The light coloured tummy and legs might be a dilute tan colour. As for the shade, colours can vary from one extreme to the other so Alfie could be a very dilute version of Frank - I have a broken dove boy who is so dark that he looks blue (if he had black eyes he would be blue!) whereas his uncle Kissifur is so pale a dove that he is almost cream!! Frank does look agouti in his pic - is his coat brown but with a darker tip to the fur?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> The light coloured tummy and legs might be a dilute tan colour. As for the shade, colours can vary from one extreme to the other so Alfie could be a very dilute version of Frank - I have a broken dove boy who is so dark that he looks blue (if he had black eyes he would be blue!) whereas his uncle Kissifur is so pale a dove that he is almost cream!! Frank does look agouti in his pic - is his coat brown but with a darker tip to the fur?


Okies.. I think they are of satin lines.. and Franks coat has the slightest tip on it.. Alfie and Sydney are Ruby eyed.. Alfie is the same colour all over.. And something ive noticed and can't think what it is called.. is Sydney when sat staring moves his head to one side or sort of head upper body.. i know there is a name for it and its mainly in red/ruby eyed Mice.. 
Alfie and Sydney are full brothers too.. But I know this person has satins for sale and im sure there were Satins in the original litter when I looked.. 
Sydney is nearly the colour of paving slabs.. the grey isih colour but in the daylight is more champagne.. Mad diff lights they look diff colours.. I need to get my back side into gear and get my camera sorted so I can get propper pics of all my Rodents..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Turn the tank on it's side and put the lid to the front instead of on top - my vet did that with hers and it has made it easier for adding levels and has reduced chances of resp infections because the ventilation is at a better level for the mice  In saying that though, out of 8 different groups of brothers I've only been able to keep 2 together, males living together happily is very hard and doesn't happen often  All of mine would have killed one another other levels - I tried it twice and ended up with 2 very injured brothers.

As for diet - avoid sunflower seeds (causes obesity in excess and some breeders have found that they can cause cancer in their lines.) You should also avoid peanuts as many mice are intolerant to them and it can cause allergic reactions, bloating, lethargy and itching and scratching. Maize should be avoided too - a lot of reading by breeders and by my vet suggests that it causes or increases risk of digestion problems, illness and cancer later in life. Citrus fruit is a no no, as is lettuce, and milk based foods. Protein levels should be around 14% for adult pet mice not used for breeding.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually ZT.. Sydney is a very light silver.. :lol; Ive just had him out..  Glass must be tinted on the tank.. :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Okies.. I think they are of satin lines.. and Franks coat has the slightest tip on it.. Alfie and Sydney are Ruby eyed.. Alfie is the same colour all over.. And something ive noticed and can't think what it is called.. is Sydney when sat staring moves his head to one side or sort of head upper body.. i know there is a name for it and its mainly in red/ruby eyed Mice..
> Alfie and Sydney are full brothers too.. But I know this person has satins for sale and im sure there were Satins in the original litter when I looked..
> Sydney is nearly the colour of paving slabs.. the grey isih colour but in the daylight is more champagne.. Mad diff lights they look diff colours.. I need to get my back side into gear and get my camera sorted so I can get propper pics of all my Rodents..


The whole staring and moving their heads is to try and focus - I freaked out when I first saw mine doing it :lol: The greyish colour might be dove - if he is a dilute dove satin it will look like it changes colour slightly in different light  If you take pictures during a bright day with something int he picture for reference some one will be able to tell you


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Actually ZT.. Sydney is a very light silver.. :lol; Ive just had him out..  Glass must be tinted on the tank.. :lol:


:lol: Does he look like the mouse on this page? It's from the NMC show standards - if he is then you know exactly what colour he is


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Turn the tank on it's side and put the lid to the front instead of on top - my vet did that with hers and it has made it easier for adding levels and has reduced chances of resp infections because the ventilation is at a better level for the mice  In saying that though, out of 8 different groups of brothers I've only been able to keep 2 together, males living together happily is very hard and doesn't happen often  All of mine would have killed one another other levels - I tried it twice and ended up with 2 very injured brothers.
> 
> As for diet - avoid sunflower seeds (causes obesity in excess and some breeders have found that they can cause cancer in their lines.) You should also avoid peanuts as many mice are intolerant to them and it can cause allergic reactions, bloating, lethargy and itching and scratching. Maize should be avoided too - a lot of reading by breeders and by my vet suggests that it causes or increases risk of digestion problems, illness and cancer later in life. Citrus fruit is a no no, as is lettuce, and milk based foods. Protein levels should be around 14% for adult pet mice not used for breeding.


Re tank.. I have no lid on it..  I never did with the others either..  Great idea about popping it on the side.. But when I sort my mesh lid out I want to be able to hand lots of interesting things.. 

I remember that about nuts..  But didn't realise that about Maize.. Now [email protected] don't do just mouse food.. I used to get the others the mouse gerbil food is this al right.. or should I look at sorting my own or is there a better brand out there?? My local pet shop is limited But I have access to get to other Pet shops..  My neighbour gave me a load more paper today.. ..  Between my nan and the neighbour everyone but the hammies is on shredded, Think Im gonna get me own shredder.. :lol:

:lol: talking of obesity.. I think Rhodders (rat) is gonna have to hit the stairs daily.. he is the only one.. But he is very fat.. You know that fat rat out of Ratatouille.. Well he is resembling that. :yikes: I think its his liking for pasta and rise..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> The whole staring and moving their heads is to try and focus - I freaked out when I first saw mine doing it :lol: The greyish colour might be dove - if he is a dilute dove satin it will look like it changes colour slightly in different light  If you take pictures during a bright day with something int he picture for reference some one will be able to tell you


When I was a kid I had a white gerbil do it.. Used to look very strange..

Will do that re picture if I just get my camera sorted it shouldn't be a prob.. 

Ad which page do you mean.. ?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

What do you feed your rats? Rat food is actually closer to what mice need than gerbils or hamsters. [email protected] rat muesli does have some maize in it but not much so you could use that, although if you make up your own one it usually is a lot healthier - I make mine up with oats, puffed rice, pumpkin seeds, walnuts, dog biscuits and hemp seed all from holland and barrett. 
You might want to put something on the lid of the tank - even if it's just some mesh and weigh it down. If the boys were to fight while you aren't around they will jump out of the tank. You might not think it but I can guarantee you that mice are jumpers!! At 4 weeks old when i separated my boys from their sisters they jumped out of a 2 foot tall box that I was only using to put them in while I cleaned their new cage!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> When I was a kid I had a white gerbil do it.. Used to look very strange..
> 
> Will do that re picture if I just get my camera sorted it shouldn't be a prob..
> 
> Ad which page do you mean.. ?


Well, duh...I should have added the link :lol: Twit :lol:!!

Here you go! The National Mouse Club | The Satin Varieties


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> What do you feed your rats? Rat food is actually closer to what mice need than gerbils or hamsters. [email protected] rat muesli does have some maize in it but not much so you could use that, although if you make up your own one it usually is a lot healthier - I make mine up with oats, puffed rice, pumpkin seeds, walnuts, dog biscuits and hemp seed all from holland and barrett.
> You might want to put something on the lid of the tank - even if it's just some mesh and weigh it down. If the boys were to fight while you aren't around they will jump out of the tank. You might not think it but I can guarantee you that mice are jumpers!! At 4 weeks old when i separated my boys from their sisters they jumped out of a 2 foot tall box that I was only using to put them in while I cleaned their new cage!!


Irl pop some old mesh cages on there for now.. 

MM Irl have a look in the rat food see what it looks like I feed [email protected] rat muesli and is it Reggie rat or something.. :lol: I mix the two.. they throw seeds out at me.. so blumin fussy.. I mix the two as they are slightly different.. And they have pasta rice.. and other tit bits..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Well, duh...I should have added the link :lol: Twit :lol:!!
> 
> Here you go! The National Mouse Club | The Satin Varieties


Yep thats it.. So I was right with the champagne.. :lol: but whne I got him out he looked silver.. :lol: But not quite as shiny as that satin.. Peter and Paul were satins.. Peter was very shiny like that one..


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Irl pop some old mesh cages on there for now..
> 
> MM Irl have a look in the rat food see what it looks like I feed [email protected] rat muesli and is it Reggie rat or something.. :lol: I mix the two.. they throw seeds out at me.. so blumin fussy.. I mix the two as they are slightly different.. And they have pasta rice.. and other tit bits..


A shunamite rat type diet is best. I'd cut out the reggie rat as its not the best and full of artificial colours and sugar.

All About Mice » Feeding - Staple Diet

Shunamite Rats

Those links should help you find suitable alternatives for the reggie.
[email protected] museli isn't the best but is okay with other ingredients added to it to dilute it


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> A shunamite rat type diet is best. I'd cut out the reggie rat as its not the best and full of artificial colours and sugar.
> 
> All About Mice » Feeding - Staple Diet
> 
> ...


Are we talking about for the mice here or the rats? or both..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well a night of squeaks and plenty of running about.. But no nipping or anything and all fast asleep huddled together now..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Well a night of squeaks and plenty of running about.. But no nipping or anything and all fast asleep huddled together now..


Apparently its a bit like rats, there will be squeaking and chasing but if its constant or blood is spilt then its time for seperate cages, glad theyre getting on.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Frank should have been called speedy Gonzales its took me ages to catch him.. But the babies were easy..  

Im so pleased with them.. 

Haha Frank has got the hang of the wheel.. but when he stops it nearly spins him right round... :lol:

Shall get a few small ones out for them, i just want to be able to catch them easy first and get everyone used to being handled..

Also Rodents.. P'H have changed their hamster muesli.. And its in balls now not pellets.. :lol: But the hamsters are still leaving the very dark ones.. :lol: they are not stupid..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

How big is the cage they are in? just wondering if i should try and get oliver a friend


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Daynna said:


> How big is the cage they are in? just wondering if i should try and get oliver a friend


They are in a 3' tank..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> They are in a 3' tank..


Thanks will sweet talk oh later


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Thanks will sweet talk oh later


If you get oliver a friend.. Be very careful, you will need another cage/tank for them.. also if it goes pear shaped you have a back up tank..

I originally had Peter and Paul.. and got Bill and Ben from the RSPCA to intro with them.. it didn't work..  they lived as pairs..

So with introing them be careful. Im pretty sure Frank isn't much older than about 12 weeks maybe a bit more so he is still very young.. So far so good..  But could of been so different.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks I think I'm going to do abit if reading about it, he seems happy enough and is just starting to Enjoy a cuddle. 

Oliver is around 4-5 months old so I think
It's going to be difficult but might be worth try


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Are we talking about for the mice here or the rats? or both..


Both 

Reggie Rat is just pants. Its the equivilant of eating a takeaway every day.

Both rats & mice can have a Shunamite based diet which is far healthier and you get the fun of mixing it all up and picking out the ingredients 

I did the same when I had hamsters. I used [email protected] Hamster museli as a base and mixed in some harry hamster, pearl barley, some mini pasta shapes, few mealworms and a few other bits and bobs.

I like to feed a variety to keep them interested and stimulated.

I also 'scatter feed' so they have to forage for it which gives them something to do and provides enrichment for them


----------

